# Elbow



## cheewee (Jan 1, 2013)

Just curious how far is the elbow if putting the boat in at Dauphin island and does anybody has any coordinates to the elbow. If the weather behaves Im planning on taking my 25 CC out there in Sept.Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok, maybe a different area I'm thinking about... here are some numbers I came up with 
29 38.720
87 17.519

Probably what you're talking about, and its around 60nm from DI. Not so much a "spot" than an area.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe the OP is referring to the area on the SW Edge between 29 39.500/87 17.500 and 29 30.500/87 24.500 and it's about 52 miles from the Dauphine Island channel buoy. There is also an area South of the Middle Grounds that is also called the Elbow on some maps, but it's a long way from Dauphine Island.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kim, Mike's coordinates were in relevant to the OPs question. They also lead to the Elbow.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Kim, Mike's coordinates were in relevant to the OPs question. They also lead to the Elbow.


I edited my original post- too many elbows in my brain.... Lol. That's the one he probably saw first. I was thinking of the area south of the middle grounds. Sorry, I'm not extremely versed in blue water locations.


----------



## cheewee (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies I will have to check it out


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The one south of the Middle Grounds is also called the Elbow on some maps as well.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

a Two second derail: A few months ago during one of the summer's earlier tournaments I had been up all day and asked Barret to take us to the Elbow while I got some much needed rest. I woke up at dawn to find that we were no where near what I call the Elbow, but rather way way to the SE on one our chart plotter.

Robert


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MSViking said:


> a Two second derail: A few months ago during one of the summer's earlier tournaments I had been up all day and asked Barret to take us to the Elbow while I got some much needed rest. I woke up at dawn to find that we were no where near what I call the Elbow, but rather way way to the SE on one our chart plotter.
> 
> Robert


Headed south of the Middle Grounds no doubt. It really depends on who you ask (as to where they are from?) as to what you are talking about vs what they think you are talking about. That's why it took me a minute to realize what "elbow" the OP was talking about before I corrected my post. Lol


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Trailer to OB and save 15 miles.


----------

